# 20k Renovation Results - I'm tired.



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

*Last year - garden salad of weeds with a little fescue and bermuda mixed in*


*Spring greenup - post kill - realized I wasnt' working with very much bermuda*


*But it came to life nicely - just needed more*


*Heavy aeration and leveling and fertilizing - looked pretty bad at this point*


*Figured I'd lay some sod and plug like crazy - there was no turning back. *



*Did a whole lot of leveling too*

*Finally my plugging started to take off with the help of a ton of biosolids :lol: *

*Started looking good - neighbors said that's the best that lawn has looked in 10 years :mrgreen: *

*End of season - it's a mix of varieties but at least it's all bermudagrass! (blurriness due to broken camera lens - sorry)*




*Bonus - plugging fun*




*Thanks to everyone here for all of the knowledge sharing and advice - Couldn't have done it without the help!*


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Great before and after. i hope that was 20K SF not $20K...


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> Great before and after. i hope that was 20K SF not $20K...


My gosh - felt like it!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > Great before and after. i hope that was 20K SF not $20K...
> ...


Probably double that if you count in labor...


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

WOW! That was a lot of work! Good job!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

WOW

What rate of N fertiliser did you use to push that much growth in one season?

10's, 20's, urea 46%


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Buffalolawny said:


> WOW
> 
> What rate of N fertiliser did you use to push that much growth in one season?
> 
> 10's, 20's, urea 46%


I mostly spoon fed urea but also used some slower release stuff in larger doses. My records indicate I used at least 7 lbs N/m - maybe a little more over the plugs. Tiftuf is a lower input variety so I don't think more nitrogen would have done anything.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Congrats man. Glad to see it worked out for you. Now you can rest as tiger stripes are coming.


----------



## WNC_WHEE (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks great!


----------

